# Mr Turtle ( The Baby Tortoise ! )



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

I Have Just Gotten A Baby Tortoise ( After My Uncle Nearly Ran Him Over  ) Normaly When We See Tortoises On The Road Here We Just Put Them On The Other Side Of The Road In The Bushes .. But This One Is Only A Baby So My Uncle Decided To Keep Him And Give Him To Me As A Suprise Present  Well I Am In Love But I Dont Really Know Much About Tortoises So Help Would Be Greatly Appreiciated - 

So Far He Has Eaten Some Grape Vine Leaves , Pooped And He Has Drunk Some Water  

Pictures Later On x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> I Have Just Gotten A Baby Tortoise ( After My Uncle Nearly Ran Him Over  ) Normaly When We See Tortoises On The Road Here We Just Put Them On The Other Side Of The Road In The Bushes .. But This One Is Only A Baby So My Uncle Decided To Keep Him And Give Him To Me As A Suprise Present  Well I Am In Love But I Dont Really Know Much About Tortoises So Help Would Be Greatly Appreiciated -
> 
> So Far He Has Eaten Some Grape Vine Leaves , Pooped And He Has Drunk Some Water
> 
> Pictures Later On x


Ahh bless hes landed on his feet. They are dear here £149 ish your have him a good few years they live for donkeys.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay So Everywhere Was Shut Today And The Last 2 Days So We Couldnt Get Anything For Him , But Tomorow Some Places Should Be Open So We Will Pop Into The Petshop x

Pictures :
( Remember I Really Am At The Moment Just Making Do With Stuff Around The House And Garden )













































( ^ Do You See The Box By The Side of His 'Tank' - Thats Were I Keep His Shoe Box Den And A Few Spare Rocks And Things, I Move Them Around During The Day When He Is Awake And Moving About I Take His Hiding Shoe Box Out And Pop A Few More Rocks And Branches In  )



















Also - Boy Or Girl ?
What 'Breed'/Species/ TYPE Of Tortoise Is He/She/It ?

Oooo And He Needs A Proper Name


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aaaand -


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bless him, he's cute!

I know absaloutly nothing about tortoise's! (for some reason I'm already assuming he's a he lol)


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> bless him, he's cute!
> 
> I know absaloutly nothing about tortoise's! (for some reason I'm already assuming he's a he lol)


lol I Have Noo Idea


----------



## jason (Aug 4, 2008)

Where abouts in the world are you? I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say Ibera and a boy. I understand why you are caring for him but to be honest he would be better off in an outdoor enclosure than being kept inside. Are you sure he's wild? In the photos he demeaner seems very carm which I wouldn't expect from a wild tortoise. I have kept tortoises smaller than this in an outside enclosure with excess to a greenhouse all year in the uk so honestly he'd be fine outdoors. They tend to eat weeds and plants mostly have a look at this link for ideas on what weeds are safe. Diet and healthy growth
Grape vine leaves are perfectly good food too. When it gets cooler he may want to hibernate which probably in your part of the world he will do quite sucessfully in a sheltered area of soil.

Jason


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

jason said:


> Where abouts in the world are you? I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say Ibera and a boy. I understand why you are caring for him but to be honest he would be better off in an outdoor enclosure than being kept inside. Are you sure he's wild? In the photos he demeaner seems very carm which I wouldn't expect from a wild tortoise. I have kept tortoises smaller than this in an outside enclosure with excess to a greenhouse all year in the uk so honestly he'd be fine outdoors. They tend to eat weeds and plants mostly have a look at this link for ideas on what weeds are safe. Diet and healthy growth
> Grape vine leaves are perfectly good food too. When it gets cooler he may want to hibernate which probably in your part of the world he will do quite sucessfully in a sheltered area of soil.
> 
> Jason


Im In Turkey .

We Cant Keep Him Outdoors Because We Have Nothing To Keep Him In , He Is Too Small And Can Fit Through The Mesh/Wire.

Yes He Is Definetly 100% Wild , We Have Loads Of Wild Tortoises Around Here Keep Getting Into The Garden And You See Them By The Side Of The Roads Too, My Uncle Has Had Him For About A Month And For Some Reason The Tortoise Has Become Real Tame.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

jason said:


> Where abouts in the world are you? I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say Ibera and a boy.
> Jason


My Friend On Another Forum Said (spur-thighed tortoise) Testudo Graeca Ibera Too


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

It does look like an Testudo Gracea Ibera 

I have two adult female Ibera's and would dearly love to add to that collection with a male to increase the collection further They are a great species.

Maybe something you should consider however is that Ibera are protected by CITES regulations, so if you are intending to keep him, and if he is indeed wild, then I would check out the legalities first.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

TortMad said:


> It does look like an Testudo Gracea Ibera
> 
> I have two adult female Ibera's and would dearly love to add to that collection with a male to increase the collection further They are a great species.
> 
> Maybe something you should consider however is that Ibera are protected by CITES regulations, so if you are intending to keep him, and if he is indeed wild, then I would check out the legalities first.


Aww  How Big Are You Adult Females ?

Belive Me Here The Animal Welfare Rules And Regulations Are Unfortunatly Pathetic .. So I Think Im Fine Keeping Him 

^ Also We Get Quite A Few Adults Comming Into Our Garden Every Other Night Theres Loads Around Here , Very Common


----------



## jason (Aug 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Im In Turkey .
> 
> We Cant Keep Him Outdoors Because We Have Nothing To Keep Him In , He Is Too Small And Can Fit Through The Mesh/Wire.
> 
> Yes He Is Definetly 100% Wild , We Have Loads Of Wild Tortoises Around Here Keep Getting Into The Garden And You See Them By The Side Of The Roads Too, My Uncle Has Had Him For About A Month And For Some Reason The Tortoise Has Become Real Tame.


Would it be that hard to build something? Four pieces of 6" by 1" wood nailed together and you have an enclosure. If you keep him inside you need to invest in a multivitamin especially calcium and D3 supplement. Outside they make there own D3 from natural uvb in sunlight. This cant pass through windows and without warmth and this being provided he cant process calcium and his shell will soften and his bone density will suffer in the long term. It is possibly to keep them inside but you must provide a hot spot of 30 Degrees and provide special lighting. He is truely better off outside. It is illegal for you to keep him as he is wild and not captive bred but I understand why you want to help the little chap. They are listed as endangered animals. Can I ask what your long term plans are for him?


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

well if I do put him back in the wild where I put all the other toroises that come inot our garden ( the orchard at the back of our garden ) then the local school kids would probably throw stones at him and kill him .. ( I have seen this happen before right outside my gate but when I got there it was to late ) I obviously dont want this to happen. 

my plans for him - 

Keep him in my bedroom in his 'tank' untill we move to our new home - we will have a proper fenced of enclousure for him where our dog can not get to him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is a handsome guy!


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

he is so sweet are you going to name him .? i can tell you are going to take good care of him .i have two red foot tortoise they name are called juptier and pluto my son name them


----------



## bettybach123 (Dec 3, 2008)

It is to early to tell weather he or shes sex but i would say female but not 100% sure and i have no clue on the breed but you could try searching for tortoise websites and maybe you will find a tortoise like yours and take it from there 

i myself have 7 baby hermans
and 5 adult hermans 
and one sub adult herman


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> my plans for him -
> 
> Keep him in my bedroom in his 'tank' untill we move to our new home - we will have a proper fenced of enclousure for him where our dog can not get to him.


Good Decision, and good Luck with him. Such a cutie...


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

i would say this tortoise is way to young to sex yet,he /she looks like a Testudo Gracea Ibera


----------

